

Ask HN: Does the Following Service Exist - andrewljohnson

I think I have seen someone post about this on HN before, so if you know the website, please let me know.<p>I want a group of random people with random browser and OS specs to use my website and report bugs. Is there a service like this, where you get standard reports with technical specs of the users and qualitative feedback as well?
======
Travis
I've seen people discuss on HN how they've used Amazon MechTurk to do this as
well. I believe their conclusion was that they weren't particularly happy with
it.

Realistically, if you're looking for tech compatibility, you may need to do it
yourself. It's not as bad as it seems, but you do have to test 3-6 browsers/OS
combos. If you've used good stuff like jQuery, etc., lots of the browser
differences can be made minimal.

Also, you're probably not going to get particularly phenomenal feedback from
just any user. Try doing the testing in person, with just a few people (Jakob
Nielsen has a post about how many people you need, and concludes something
like 3 people will give you the majority of what you need to focus on. After
all, you want to focus on the big issues, and as a startup you're likely to
have tight resources available...)

------
kolya3
You can crowdsource QA through uTest.com

~~~
andrewljohnson
Do you have any idea how much this costs? It's completely opaque on their
website.

------
sharpn
If you just want to test static pages in different browsers, you can use this
site for free - it's what I used to test my site (there are probably others):
<http://browsershots.org/>

